# Falscher Treiber für USB-Platte

## spirou

Hallo,

ich habe einige externe USB-Festplatten, die im Prinzip gut funktionieren. Allerdings passiert immer folgendes:

Wenn die Platte beim Booten eingeschaltet ist, wird dafür der falsche Treiber benutzt. Statt ehci wird ohci bzw. uhci benutzt. Wenn ich die Platte ausschalte und erneut einschalte, wird korrekt der ehci benutzt.

Kann ich irgendwie verhindern, daß sich ohci oder uhci die Platte krallen? Ich hab schon versucht, ehci fest in den Kernel einzucomplieren und ohci und uhci als modul, hat aber auch nix gebracht.

Das zweite Problem betrifft eher hal, dbus oder kde: Normalerweise werden Platten automatisch angezeigt, wenn ich sie einschalte (Icon in der Kontrollleiste und Eintrag in /media. Ich hab nun eine Seagate-Platte, bei der das aus unerfindlichen Gründen nicht funktioniert. Ich muß sie immer manuell mounten. Die Einstellungen in /etc/udev sind für alle Platten gleich.

Udev legt die devices auch genauso wie gewünscht an. Nur in KDE erscheint nix.

Hat jemand Tipps für mich?

Grüßle

Spirou  :Very Happy: 

----------

## yuhu

ehci, ohci, uhci - Hast du tatsächlich alle 3 Möglichkeiten bei deinem Board?

schau mal mit "lspic | grep HCI" was du wirklich hast und entferne den nicht notwendigen aus dem kernel

zu hal und automount unter kde:

Ich hatte mal so ein Problem mit einer externen Platte, welche mit ntfs formatiert war. Ein Upgrade von hal und udev hat da geholfen. Im Nachhinein kann ich das nicht mehr genau sagen was das Problem wirklich gelöst hat

----------

## firefly

eigentlich sollte es egal sein, ob in der ausgabe drinnsteht, das der ohci oder der ehci sich das usb-gerät "krallt", da der ehci treiber nur die Erweiterung für USB-2.0 bringt. Oder merkst du Performance probleme?

----------

## spirou

1. Ja, ich brauche alles. Auf dem Board ohci, dann hab ich noch ne PCI-Karte drin, die uhci braucht. ehci brauch ich natürlich sowieso  :Wink: .

2. Die Platte ist schnarchlangsam, wenn ohci oder uhci aktiv sind. Es macht also schon einen Unterschied (vmware mit virtueller Platte auf der USB-Disk: Start von z.B. XP mit ehci ca. 1 Minute, mit uhci ca. 10 Minuten!   :Shocked: ).

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *yuhu wrote:*   

> ehci, ohci, uhci - Hast du tatsächlich alle 3 Möglichkeiten bei deinem Board?
> 
> schau mal mit "lspic | grep HCI" was du wirklich hast und entferne den nicht notwendigen aus dem kernel
> 
> zu hal und automount unter kde:
> ...

 

ehci ist grob gesagt der treiber für USB 2.0 chips, ohci der für USB 1.0 und uhci was spezielles für intel chipsätze. es ist schon richtig das mindestens ohci und ehci im kernel drin ist. udev sollte wohl eher der punkt sein wo nachzuforschen ist, ich würde als erste mal eine testing version austesten!

mfg

----------

## yuhu

Ich kann mir nur vorstellen, dass das erkennen der Platten via udev in der für dich falschen Reihenfolge passiert.

Vielleicht kannst Du eigene udev-Regeln für Deine Platten hinzufügen, welche dann den richtigen Treiber zuweisen.

----------

